# Is Hygenic Corp/Thera-band aware of the popularity of its rubber?



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I have probably spent a few hundred euro on Theraband/tube in the last 2 years. The shop I buy it from knows that i'm not a physiotherapist, I wonder are they curious what I'm using it for?









It's great stuff and is very popular among slingshooters and gets numerous recommendations on the forums. Jörg uses it in just about every video which results in millions of youtube views

I had never heard of Theraband before someone mentioned it on the trumark forum, now not only would I not use anything else for a slingshot but I use it for resistance training as well.

I wonder does the Hygenic Corporation know about all of this and what they think of it.?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sure as long as their year end figures are up they couldn't care less what it's being used for, as I've been told it's all about the bottum line.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Im sure they dont care if you Smoke it, Wear it or Wipe your Behind with it, just as long as you buy it and dont bring it back for a refund. Yea!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

And frankly I don't care what they think


----------

